
A Call for Web Developers to Deprecate Their CSS - franze
https://medium.com/cool-code-pal/a-call-for-web-developers-to-deprecate-their-css-1f6430781393
======
stephenr
I'm just going to assume this is meant to be sarcasm/satire... right.. RIGHT?

~~~
tscs37
I'm going to assume that your assumption was wrong, merely because nothing has
ever stopped a node.js dev from telling the world that javascript is all you
need.

------
nanis
The author seems to be confuse HTML and JavaScript. Ooops:

> California Style Sheets are a standard

OK, now I am fairly confident that this is meant as a satire. Check the author

> #1 in Forbe’s “Top 20 Teen Fashion Writers Gone Tech Journalist” in 2013

Touché!

